# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  What Hooker Uses to Research

## Jerzey

Some people are posting questions w/o doing any research. This was originally posted on BB4L:

http://www.bodybuilding4life.com/for...7221#post77221

I think it will be a good resource here too..do your research before using AAS.

_________________________________________

Ok...basically, I get alot of questions when I post up information backed by studies....and often people ask me where I found particular studies or obtained some obscure piece of information online. If you are interested in researching anabolics, pharmacology/pharmacokinetics, training, nutrition, and all that's related, I have some suggestions. My first suggestion is not to discount regular search engines:

Google:
www.google.com 

You can find almost everything you need on it, if you learn how to use it properly. Your next stop should always be to Medline/Pubmed:

Pubmed:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?DB=pubmed

Pubmed has basically all scientific and medical journal articles published since some time in the 50's. Almost everything I research online starts with a Pubmed search (remember, I have hundreds of dollars in medical/chemical books sitting on my book shelf, as well as every decent book on Anabolics ever written). But if I'm lacking a particular book, I try to find the PDF version of it here...they have around 600+ PDF medical textbooks on this site:

Free Books for Doctors:
http://freebooks4doctors.com/fb/index.htm



My next stop, if I don't need a book, is usually a search on the :

Journal of Applied Physiology:
http://jap.physiology.org/search.dtl

-or the-

Journal of Clinical Investigation:
http://www.jci.org/

-and-

The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology and Metabolism:
http://jcem.endojournals.org/


If you are looking for sports-related research specifically (training, nutrition, re & prehab, etc...) then you'll want to try this site:

SportsSci:
http://sportsci.org/


For hard to find articles, I use this really obscure site/engine:

FindArticles:
http://www.findarticles.com/

For chemical structures, there's two decent sites:

Chemfinder:
http://chemfinder.cambridgesoft.com/


-and-

Chemindustry:
http://www.chemindustry.com/apps/chemicals

(or sometimes)

INCHEM:
http://www.inchem.org/


For alot of other stuff, when the other search engines and databases fail, I use direct journals:


AIDS Journals:
http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec1.htm#hiv
Addiction Journals: http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec1.htm#addic
Basic Science Journals: http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec2.htm#basic
Biochemistry Journals:
http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec2.htm#bioch
Biology Journals:
http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec2.htm#biolo
Chemistry Journals:
http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec3.htm#chemi
Medical Library:
http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec9.htm#libra
Pharmacology Journals:
http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec13.htm#pharc
Pharmacy Journals:
http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec13.htm#pharm
Physiology Journals:
http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec14.htm#physi
Sports Medicine Journals:
http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec17.htm#sport
Reproductive Health Journals:
http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec16.htm#repro
Sports Medicine Journals:
http://www.freemedicaljournals.com/htm/spec17.htm#sport
Medline Plus:
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ 
Endocrinology:
http://www.endocrinology.org/default.htm
The FDA:
http://www.fda.gov/
The NIH:
http://www.nih.gov/
New Scientist:
http://www.smi.stanford.edu/pubs/index.html


For information on recreational drugs and such, I usually go to:

Erowid:
www.erowid.com

-followed by either-

The Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelic Studies: 
http://www.maps.org/
Dansesafe:
www.dansesafe.org

As for Online or print Authors and Magazines, I generally read stuff by Duchaine Karl Hoffman, Bill Roberts, and alot of whats written in Mind and Muscle:

Mind and Muscle Magazine:
http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/

for which I have contributed to recently....Of course, I've also written most of the profiles on Bodybuilding4life.com www.bodybuilding4life.com )as well as the profiles for steroid .com http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=102 ) and have had some work of mine appear on T-Nation (www.t-nation.com ).

Anyway, basically all of the information I've ever posted comes from one of the above sites or search engines. So now that you have all of them, you can check up on my references, or do some researching and writing of your own.

----------


## Pinnacle

*AWESOME POST JERZEY GIRL!!!!!!This thread is not just for the newbie,we all can take advantage of it.*


*Thanks for posting this!!!*


*~Pinnacle~*

----------


## TheMudMan

Thanks......... Lots of good references for all of us.

----------


## Jerzey

I meant for everyone (I love this post he made  :7up:  ) but some of these new posts lately show how little people really look into things before they consider doing them  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## TheMudMan

> I meant for everyone (I love this post he made  ) but some of these new posts lately show *how little people really look into things before they consider doing them*


 Agreed........... most will not even take a little time to look into what risks they maybe putting thier health into.

----------


## 956Vette

Great post Jerzey  :Thumps Up:

----------


## 305GUY

Very informative post!  :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Pinnacle

...............

----------


## Seattle Junk

> I meant for everyone (I love this post he made  ) but some of these new posts lately show how little people really look into things before they consider doing them


I'm infactuated with Jerzey. I like her. She's my internet girlfriend. Even though I haven't seen a pic of her I can make my own assesment in my head.  :Evil2:

----------


## SPIKE

> I'm infactuated with Jerzey. I like her. She's my internet girlfriend. Even though I haven't seen a pic of her I can make my own assesment in my head.


I feel really special right now  :7up:

----------


## Seattle Junk

> I feel really special right now


Is she your wife/gf? I'm sorry bro if she is, didn't know that....

----------


## SPIKE

> Is she your wife/gf? I'm sorry bro if she is, didn't know that....



LOL.............come on SJ you know me better than that.

I'm in CT shes in Jersey, it would never work.


I was referring to the picture comment.

----------


## Seattle Junk

> LOL.............come on SJ you know me better than that.
> 
> I'm in CT shes in Jersey, it would never work.
> 
> 
> I was referring to the picture comment.


Oh, you saw her pic or did she post it here on AR?

----------


## Pinnacle

> Oh, you saw her pic or did she post it here on AR?


Go to BB4life..she has a pic of her back in her avatar...sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!


~Pinnacle~

----------


## G-1000

nice post girl

----------


## SPIKE

> Go to BB4life..she has a pic of her back in her avatar...sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ~Pinnacle~



There you go. Easy to spot, trust me  :AaGreen22:

----------


## SpiderRico

Good looking Jerzey.. holding it down for the dirty Jerz

----------


## G-13

> I meant for everyone (I love this post he made  ) but some of these new posts lately show how little people really look into things before they consider doing them


you have a nice lookin body if that's you, change your avitar on this site!The bro's would luv it fo sho.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I love this post he made


Thanks...you musta been the one to make it a sticky at BB4L.... :Hmmmm:  




> There you go. Easy to spot, trust me


Even easier in person...even with the lights off.




> you have a nice lookin body if that's you, change your avitar on this site!The bro's would luv it fo sho.


Tried that once. Bit too much drama for her, as I recall....

----------


## abstrack

I dont understand why the frowns are placed before the url's of BB4L and AR??

----------


## Jerzey

Where are the frowns?  :Hmmmm:  

Holy shit, lol.. what did I miss??? 

My pictures are posted on BB4L yes... there's some when I started, some from vacation in August and yes, my avatar is one of my tattoos, the lower back. It was posted here and there was a ton of drama within hours and I took it down. I don't like drama, especially over a picture of my lower back  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Thank you very much for the compliments on the picture though, one of my favorite tattoos  :Wink/Grin:  

There's quite a few of us here in Dirty Jerzey.... it's nice to know people you can workout with and/or call for a pin if you run out  :7up: 

Anthony - I didn't sticky that, not sure who did  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Jerzey

> Even easier in person...even with the lights off.


With the lights off???  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Pinnacle

> With the lights off???


When I read that,I went into a jealous rage...tell me it was just his imagination working overtime. :Wink/Grin:  




~Pinnacle~

----------


## Jerzey

> When I read that,I went into a jealous rage...tell me it was just his imagination working overtime. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


LMAO, when I read that, I kinda looked like this  :Hmmmm:  ... slighty confused..how could you see a black tattoo w/o the lights on??  :Wink/Grin:  


My imagination is always working overtime, it's even worse on Var  :Evil2:

----------


## Seattle Junk

> LMAO, when I read that, I kinda looked like this  ... slighty confused..how could you see a black tattoo w/o the lights on??  
> 
> 
> My imagination is always working overtime, it's even worse on Var


That's true, var in women would increas libido. Hahaha.....nice

----------


## Pinnacle

> LMAO, when I read that, I kinda looked like this  ... slighty confused..how could you see a black tattoo w/o the lights on??  
> 
> 
> My imagination is always working overtime, it's even worse on Var


I just couldn't picture you together with Hooker.His on line persona reminds me of Charles Winchester the third on the series MASH.....lol...

~Pinnacle~

----------


## abstrack

> Where are the frowns?  
> 
> Holy shit, lol.. what did I miss??? 
> 
> My pictures are posted on BB4L yes... there's some when I started, some from vacation in August and yes, my avatar is one of my tattoos, the lower back. It was posted here and there was a ton of drama within hours and I took it down. I don't like drama, especially over a picture of my lower back  Thank you very much for the compliments on the picture though, one of my favorite tattoos  
> 
> There's quite a few of us here in Dirty Jerzey.... it's nice to know people you can workout with and/or call for a pin if you run out 
> 
> Anthony - I didn't sticky that, not sure who did


 
Right on the link you posted. If you scroll down to hookers reply where he states he wrote most of the profile for BB4L and AR, he puts a frown before them both. I dont really uderstand the context of doing that??

I guess it makes it look like to me that he is unhappy about it?? Dont know? It's only an asumption.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> LMAO, when I read that, I kinda looked like this  ... slighty confused..how could you see a black tattoo w/o the lights on??


Facing you, with the lights off, only one of your tattoos is pretty much visible.

(Your Eyebrows)




> I just couldn't picture you together with Hooker.His on line persona reminds me of Charles Winchester the third on the series MASH.....lol...
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


Msybe she's attracted to the "Charles Winchester the third" type? I don't know ...I don't watch MASH. Or maybe I'm different in person? I don't think thats it, though...I have met most of the BB4L mods in person (rock, JuicyR6, Jerzey, etc...) and most of them say I'm the same on the board as in person. I hung out with Brian (owner of this site, aka System Admin) for about a week and a half and I think he said that my board personality "fits" how I am in real life. :Evil2:  




> When I read that,I went into a jealous rage...tell me it was just his imagination working overtime.


I was working something overtime, but it wasn't my imagination.... :Evil2:  






> I guess it makes it look like to me that he is unhappy about it?? Dont know? It's only an asumption.


Next time you should just assume that I put a ":" next to a ")" without putting in a space, and the Vb system converted it into a frown when I posted.

----------


## Jerzey

Seattle Junk - Yes, Var kills me, especially when I run it with Primo  :0w00t:  

Oh boy, alright, Anthony, this is started to sound like a soap here...

Yes, my eyebrows are tattooed (along with the other 5 on my body) and yes I do know Anthony, JuicyR6, Management, Iron_Slave and H Bomb, all from BB4L. 

Anthony is how he is on here, but he isn't in ways... much much cooler in person IMO as you get to know his "personality".... but I really haven't seen him in months, Juicy even longer. Not like we hang out all the time but I Anthony has helped me with my cycles from day 1 and I always ask him my ques. because I know that if he doesn't know the answer, he knows where to find it and always has for me (which I greatly appreciate)  :AaGreen22:  He's a true friend in that respect, always there when you need him and I admire his work as I've read almost all of it.

Can we stop joking around about Jerzey now, she is getting her panties in a bunch  :Wink/Grin:  j/k  :LOL:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Oh shit...I forgot, yeah, I met Iron Slave and Management too....and I met Ms.Puddles as well as The Stromba, in person, through rock....

----------


## abstrack

> Next time you should just assume that I put a ":" next to a ")" without putting in a space, and the Vb system converted it into a frown when I posted.


 Considering your intelligence level I would only assume what you put down and wouldnt put the mistake on the Vb System

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Sometimes when you type certain symbols next to each other ( like a semicolon next to one side of a parenthesis, or stuff like that) , when you hit the "post" icon, it just converts it to the corresponding smile-thing that the two symbols are commonly combined to create....I didn't mean to "frown" at Steroid .com or BB4L....

Thats why sometimes those smile thingies show up in people's posts randomly....just an inadvertant glitch in the matrix....

----------


## Drummerboy

> That's true, var in women would increas libido. Hahaha.....nice


Oh ya... was telling the g/f that *I* have a headache.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ExSciGuy

I know this is a bit late but I just wanted to say thanks for this post. I have a science background so I'm always curious as to where I could find this info. I'm very familiar with many of those journals and can't wait to get in there and take a look at some studies. Thanks again!

----------


## OldPLer

That is a great post for a newbie. Now maybe I wont ask stupid questions that I could look up myself.

----------


## William Wallace

Many thanks

Bumpity bump bump

----------


## Geeezer

Every where iI go I see BBFL 
Way to go its a great forum ....
Hello William

GREAT POST ~Jersey

----------


## Jerzey

> Every where iI go I see BBFL 
> Way to go its a great forum ....
> Hello William
> 
> GREAT POST ~Jersey


Thanks Geeezer, but that's not WW from BB4L, he's on here too, but he's 
Vet status here. 

I love BB4L, it's a great board IMO  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Every where iI go I see BBFL 
> Way to go its a great forum ....
> Hello William
> 
> GREAT POST ~Jersey


BB4L...It's not slang... there's actually a "4" in the URL, not an "F" ....
William Wallace (who owns/admins BB4L) is a vet here, so his name is in this color...it's not that dude who posted in this thread...the Wallace you know has another underscore in his name here...

----------


## Two4the$$

BB4L has a high concentration of educated, smart and helpful people. It's definitely a good board to be a member of... And one I'll be sure to protect my memberhip to. lol.

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

i think that this forum is more avant gard than any.
see the post from dans,pinnacle and many more.
www.cuttingedgemuscle.com is utmost !

and pubmed is magnificent.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> i think that this forum is more avant gard than any.
> see the post from dans,pinnacle and many more.
> www.cuttingedgemuscle.com is utmost !
> 
> and pubmed is magnificent.


I think "Avant Labs" is pretty "Avant Guarde"...probably the most so on the 'net. Cuttingedgemuscle is very good also, I was particularly flattered to read BigCat's comments on my profiles and my upcoming book, in his last post.

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

ALAS.
I will wait your book.
I have books from Rea,Summers,Llewellyn,Borresen and others.
technical books of rhgh,insulin ,steroids and so on.
journal subscriptions (hormone research,journal of applied physiology etc).

good luck hooker.

----------


## dazbo

Thanks for the effort you put into this post Jersey - really appreciate it!

----------


## guest589745

Good post.

----------

